# Eclipse: Features



## Vatar (30. Juli 2007)

Also ich dreh noch durch mit diesen Features 
Ich habe mich durch Literatur gewühlt, im Netz sowie analog  im Buch aber irgendwie will das nicht so wie es soll.

Meine Anwendung besteht aus mehreren Plugins und wenn ich den export über eine plugin-basiertes Produktkonfiguration mache funktioniert alles wunderbar. Für ein sauberes Projekt wird allerdings empfohlen die Auslieferung über Features zu machen. Inzwischen habe ich es über zwei Wege probiert


Feature direkt aus der Produktkonfiguration erstellen. Dieses Feature lies sich (in der IDE) starten, allerdings fehlen beim export jede Menge Konfigurationsdatein und auch ein paar zusätzliche Plugins
Zwei Features erstellen, wobei hier im Nachinein bei den Dependecies weniger Einträge stehen wie bei Mehtode 1. Diese Features lassen sich gar nicht starten (da offensichtlich weitere Plugins fehlen)
Wieso ermittelt Eclipse bei einem Feature die Abhängigkeiten nicht korrekt? Bei der plugin-basierten Produktkonfiguration funktionert es doch auch

Danke


----------

